# Does Realtemp support 11th Gen Intel ?



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2021)

~EDIT~
ive since tested with the intel power/Temp monitoring utility, & it gives the same temps as afterburner, & OpenHW
& i noticed i cant use the sensor calibration tool, because after it ran the full ramp up to 100% & did a cool down phase, i saw temps going WAY up in the other programs, nearly to 90C, so naturally i stopped Pi


Ive noticed Realtemps temperature reading are lower (which i naturally prefer) compared to other monitor programs like afterburner, or openHW. im not sure if they are all off, or what , but the latter 2 programs seem to show the same temps.

normally id defer to RT, but i also noticed RT doesnt show a name for my new 11700k, so i thought maybe since its a newer cpu, RT doesnt officially support it yet?






Ive also noticed RT shows negative minimum temps, dont know how i forgot to mention that nugget of info.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 1, 2021)

@jboydgolfer - RealTemp 3.70 is more than 9 years old. In 2012, I had no idea that Intel would be making an 8 core 11700K sometime in the future. RealTemp might get an overhaul someday but not anytime soon.

I did some copy and paste programming and the original RealTemp monitoring code got a new life as ThrottleStop.
It has been updated to support Intel's 10th and 11th Gen CPUs. Thanks Prema for the Rocket Lake feedback.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 2, 2021)

@unclewebb 

i know its old, & of course i dont think you planned on intel releasing an 8 core 16 thread CPU in future. 
ill just delete it.


----------

